# مجلات و دوريات علمية في الهندسة الصناعية



## نظامي (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم،
هنا أضع لكم بعض الراوبط الخاصة ببعض المجلات والدوريات الخاصة بمجالات الهندسة الصناعية وغيرها. الجيد أنه يمكن قرائة جميع المواضيع الموجودة في هذه الدوريات المفهرسة بحسب الأعداد، وعيبها حذف الصور التوضيحية في المقالات (ربما لتوفير المساحة في الموقع)... عموماً المواضيع لا تخلو من فائدة.

1- مجلة The Industrial Engineer
http://www.allbusiness.com/industrial-engineer/20070201/4051133-1.html

2- Industrial Management 
http://www.allbusiness.com/industrial-management/20060301/3043972-1.html

3- Engineering Economist
http://www.allbusiness.com/engineering-economist/20061222/3998841-1.html

4- International Journal of Management Science
http://www.allbusiness.com/international-journal-of-management-science/20060501/3480447-1.html

5- Engineering Management Journal
http://www.allbusiness.com/engineering-management-journal/20051201/3038574-1.html

6-كما يمكنكم الإطلاع على المئات من المجلات والدوريات في هذا الرابط
http://www.allbusiness.com/3471137-1.html


----------



## صناعي1 (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب أخ نظامي


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

يا أخي نظامي الله ينظم أفكاري لكي تصبح مثل أفكاري (في الهندسة الصناعية طبعا:63: ).
مشكور جدا علي كل ما تكتب قي ها المنتدي و الله يرزقنا بأمثالك لأثراء المنتدي.


----------



## salam_rk (15 يوليو 2007)

مواقع مفيده اكيد

جزيل الشكر للزميل نظام


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssss


----------



## Loverone (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


شكرا جزيلا, نظامي 

:56: :56:


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهام (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوالساره (18 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mustafa_sabzajy (18 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الصدق (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## brahimcherif (19 يناير 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## elmalwany (19 يناير 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير
جارى الخول الى المواقع المذكورة


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 يناير 2008)

very nice and thanks 4 y


----------



## مهندس متفائل (25 يناير 2008)

http://www.iec-ksa.org/


----------



## lakdhar (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------

